# Iron self-control



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm practicing some serious self control not to smack the heads together of microbrain parents of a kid who keeps on terrorizing my 9 year-old daughter at school... She asked the bully to leave her alone but this kid is not budging, I gave my daughter permission to kick her hard in the shins and yell "Leave me alone!" because nothing else is working but my daughter is too nice and good kid who follows rules, she also knows Taekwondo but keeps it to herself.
I really didn't want to intervene because my daughter has to learn how to care for herself but it got ridiculous so I nicely talked to the bully's parents, (I hate doing this ) who thought I was insane and didn't believe me.

Something similar happened years ago but it was an immigrant kid, it all stopped instantly because this kid's parents gave her a piece of their mind and our kids eventually became friends.

This time, it's local-born parents who are very easily offended and their kid can do no wrong, the fact that she throws rocks at little kids is a sign that she's just tired and gets too much homework, according to them.

When I'm angry, my English fails me unfortunately.. I'm trying to find a way to speak to these parents on their level and try very hard not to rip the arms off their stupid kid. 

I'm just venting, if anyone wants a shot of vodka, I'll pour you one


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought some Russian vodka on a cruise ship about ten years ago, best vodka I ever had but I can't remember the name of it. I have never seen it in the US and all I remember was the label was black. Eventually your daughter will probably get sick of the bully and solve the problem herself. Stupid parents make for stupid children.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like you tried everything... have you talked with the school? Assuming this is happening on school grounds.

I would tell my kid to whoop some ass. But you already did that so I'm thinking the school might be able to intervene. Of course that could also make the situation worse.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My son, who was 16 at the time, kept getting bullied by 3 bigger kids at his high school. These kids were black thugs - don't want to make it racial, but back then (1988) there was bad racial tensions in his school. My son, a patient sort who had put up with this for awhile, was on the small side (5' 9") but extremely strong as he was a champion breaststroke swimmer. (Looks can be deceiving.) These thugs did not realize his strength. Finally one day, my son just basically "lost it" and tore into all three at the same time. I think they thought he was insane as they scattered and never bothered him again.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Bullying is taking a lot more serious now, than when I went to school. Seems social media is a tool that bullies can use to torment their victims. I'd consider speaking to the principle and teachers if the bully's parents aren't interested in stopping their child.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

happened to my younger son. he was bullied by a group of illegals-. I went to the ring leaders house and bullied the shit out of the parents in front of the kids. for them to see what it looked and felt like. I swear to god I was gonna hit them in the throat with a shovel. but I gave the mother some pushing, shit talk and clothes tearing. the same treatment that was rendered to my kid. I left them thinking they were gonna die in a barn fire. I would be nowhere a round, but I wanted them to know it was me. and if they didn't tame their bully ****ing kid he would show up missing. and that I would be coming for them after I felt they had plenty of discomfort wondering what happened to their shitass little kid.

those were the nicest ****ing kids after my little visit. I made them responsible for their kid's behavior.

I hate bullies was bullied so bad at school from little Mexican groups. kids are bullies and their parents know. it is their fault their brat ****ing kids bully.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ugh Thanks guys, I was waiting to resolve this privately, in a civilized manner with a reasonable conversation with the parents before involving the school. I have seen my daughter defend herself once last year, she grabbed a kid's foot who tried to kick her, he fell and hurt his back and cried, I think that traumatized my daughter LOL.

I will try one last time to speak to the parents tomorrow and if it's futile, I'll talk to the school.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Trust me, I would love to go all Kozak on their stupid heads but I have to behave  I'm the immigrant


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Shotlady is awesome.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When my kids were very young they had an incident on the way home from school. I went to the parents house to find the little brat home alone. I walked into the school and asked politely to see the principal. we went int his office and I then reminded him that the school is responsible for my kids from the time they leave home until they get back home. He started to "calm me down" with BS about kids being kids and I sat very calmly until he was done and then told him that if he couldn't do anything then I would handle it - and that I carried a gun. He back peddled and told me there was no need to threaten - I interupted him and said if he couldn't do his job then I would protect my kids - no threat - just a fact.

The next day the two kids were out of school permanently and the school pressed charges against the parents and placed a no contact order on them and their little bullies.

I never got upset - kept my cool and just explained my expectations, his legal responsibilities and the actions I could legally take. Oh, yea - I did mention that I carried a gun. I never said I would use it though.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We're in Toronto, Canada, different options.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well then the passive aggressive route may be what you need. put 2 raw chicken breasts in a mason jar. pour to the top some milk- whole milk-2%- breast milk- doesn't ****ing matter. fill the rest of the jar with milk. put the lid on it. simply toss it behind/under their couch when you go over there to talk to the parents or in the back of their car. it will explode when it ferments. there will be no smell that compares. they will need to cut the walls and flooring out and seal the cement with primer. if you do it to the car, it will be a total loss.
this is best to do in summer. when its nice and warm. takes about 10 days to two weeks for desired results.

passive aggressive was never my style about my kids. im more of a hands on mother. ill kill a mother ****er. I don't care if he is in the 6th grade.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ Shotlady, that sounds nasty 

I will do the talk tomorrow and see what happens but this will end ASAP.

I feel sorry for the kids whose parents are too stupid to discipline them, this is how you raise future convicts.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. Be firm. Let them know your not going to put up with the bullshit! Threaten them with; "Im going to my lawyer".
That will make them think..


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, tomorrow is their last chance to properly parent their offspring, I lost all patience.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm practicing some serious self control not to smack the heads together of microbrain parents of a kid who keeps on terrorizing my 9 year-old daughter at school... She asked the bully to leave her alone but this kid is not budging, I gave my daughter permission to kick her hard in the shins and yell "Leave me alone!" because nothing else is working but my daughter is too nice and good kid who follows rules, she also knows Taekwondo but keeps it to herself.
> I really didn't want to intervene because my daughter has to learn how to care for herself but it got ridiculous so I nicely talked to the bully's parents, (I hate doing this ) who thought I was insane and didn't believe me.
> 
> Something similar happened years ago but it was an immigrant kid, it all stopped instantly because this kid's parents gave her a piece of their mind and our kids eventually became friends.
> ...


A punch in the nose cures a lot of bullying episodes.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Due to 5th amendment and statute of limitations I can not say nothing in this thread ~ (KickAss!)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Does your daughter have her own cell phone? Maybe the answer in this case is to have her record the actions of the bullies towards her. Take the video to the principal and let him/her know that your next step will be to involve the police AND the press. That's a pretty strong threat these days.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kids go missing all the time....just sayin....Not your first option certainly.....parents go missing too sometimes....sometime whole families just up and leave....no forwarding address or anything. " Uhh, Yeah,.... I heard them say something about Vancouver....don't really know...never really had much contact with them so...good luck...hope they turn up...."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well that's what they make pepper spray for.... best $9.99 I even spent.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> A punch in the nose cures a lot of bullying episodes.


This was my initial thought too. If they are bigger garb a broom handle or what ever and let them have it. I understand your position TG but if your not getting anywhere with the school or the parents you and your daughter are going to have to ratchet up the response to being bullied or shut up and take it..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was going to suggest a head on a Pike but that seems a bit overboard. I like shotlady's chicken in a jar thing. 

There are other options as OSFG points out. Just make sure you hire homeless people to buy Muriatic or Hydrochloric acid at multiple locations in another province. Always remember that most stores have cameras. Never us cash.::rambo::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG, sorry you are having troubles like this. Due to the changes in laws and the fact I have no idea how Canaduh handles such things, I don't know.

When my son was in junior high, he was having to deal with a bully. He told me about it when he came to stay with me over the summer, so I gave him some pointers on the fine art of ass-kicking and told him to do what it takes to smoke the bully off his ass.

A few days after returning to his mother in the fall, I got a call from Satan's Daughter to give me an ear full. She said that _physical altercations_ (who taught her words larger than two syllables?) resulted in the arrest of both kids, nowadays, and that she had already contacted the sheriff's department and that they were handling the kid.

You can't imagine how disgusted I was. As if a sheriff's department doesn't have enough to do, already. Besides, dealing with bullies is a lesson all children need to learn. After all, bullies come in different forms throughout all ages.

Good luck to you and your daughter!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, saw the bully's parents this morning (school here starts at 8:30am) and tried having a civilized conversation with them, their answer was: "Maybe there is something wrong with your kid".. sigh

I haven't tried talking to the school yet, thought we can quietly resolve this but after this conversation, I just made an appointment with the principal for later today.

Here is the problem, my daughter knows pretty effective self defence (I showed my girls what I learned in school and we practice), they both take Taekwondo, she is really worried that she will hurt someone and get in trouble, she hurt a kid who tried kicking her once and he was in a lot of back pain after falling on his ass.

School for her is everything, she is the kid with nose in the book, she just wants to be left in peace.

I'm trying to do everything right and by the rules but my kid comes first, if the school won't help, I'll step in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Times, they have a-changed that's for sure.

I don't think we used the word "bullying" but we did use the word "bully". I remember being "picked on" and also "picking on others". Both usually resulted in a "fight" and often the fight ended up making fast friends of both participants. I lost as many as I won (fights) and gained twice as many friends. 

One time, I was probably a freshman in high school I was poking some fun at a girl (because I liked her) but being a stupid clumsy kid, she interpreted it as me being an asshole, which I probably was. So one day I'm riding my bike and her older brother blindsides me and slaps me around a bit. He was a senior and I didn't blame him one bit, he didn't hurt me just let me know to knock it off which I did.

Fast forward 4 years later and me and big brother are both at the same college. I had grown a foot and added 50 lbs and he looked about the same as he did 4 years ago. So I decided to mess with him. We both had a laugh but he was damn sure afraid I was going to pay him back. His sister got butt ass ugly so it was all for the better. What goes around usually comes around as the saying goes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I was picked on back home too, usually boys pulling hard on my long braids but I fought back by climbing trees and hanging their backpacks on top branches, pulling down their pants in front of crowds of girls, making them eat dirt..etc but my 9 year-old daughter is so different from me (my 6 year-old is my copy)..


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

shotlady said:


> well then the passive aggressive route may be what you need. put 2 raw chicken breasts in a mason jar. pour to the top some milk- whole milk-2%- breast milk- doesn't ****ing matter. fill the rest of the jar with milk. put the lid on it. simply toss it behind/under their couch when you go over there to talk to the parents or in the back of their car. it will explode when it ferments. there will be no smell that compares. they will need to cut the walls and flooring out and seal the cement with primer. if you do it to the car, it will be a total loss.
> this is best to do in summer. when its nice and warm. takes about 10 days to two weeks for desired results.
> 
> passive aggressive was never my style about my kids. im more of a hands on mother. ill kill a mother ****er. I don't care if he is in the 6th grade.


Haha! I did something similar to this to a dad who didn't like me messing with his daughter. I did it a little different though. Take a jar and some meat and eggs, fill it with milk as described. Cap it and poke vent holes in the lid. What I did next was bury several of these throughout the yard, especially near the front door to the house. Leave the lids exposed but camouflaged. Works very well in flower beds with mulch. Hehe. They never found all of them and the stink would gag a maggot. Nobody wanted to go anywhere near that house for awhile. Make sure to put a few by the air conditioner to. Enjoy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, it's not my style to be nasty to someone.. I will end this ASAP, just had a phone conversation with Mila's teacher, she is totally onboard and grabbed the bully out of class to speak to her. I'm seeing the principal at 3pm


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> ugh Thanks guys, I was waiting to resolve this privately, in a civilized manner with a reasonable conversation with the parents before involving the school. I have seen my daughter defend herself once last year, she grabbed a kid's foot who tried to kick her, he fell and hurt his back and cried, I think that traumatized my daughter LOL.
> 
> I will try one last time to speak to the parents tomorrow and if it's futile, I'll talk to the school.


If the other girl is throwing rocks then it is time to go to the school with it. Go to your daughter's school, tell them what is happening, that you don't feel that your daughter is safe going to their school, and then to really terrify them, tell them that you are going to speak to a LAWYER if nothing is done to stop the bullying. Be sure to send them a registered letter saying the same thing and keep a copy. Nothing scares a bureaucrat more then a lawsuit and a registered letter makes them think that you did it for purposes of suing them. If your daughter is ever hit by one of the rocks that they bully is throwing, be sure to take your daughter to the local emergency room no matter how minor the injury, file charges with the local police, go to the local school, and then send another registered letter to the bully's parents informing THEM that you are considering suing THEM. While you are at it, go see a lawyer. Bring the wrath of God down on them.

It does not matter if you are an immigrant or not, you don't have to stand for crap like that being done to your daughter, and if you get all of these other organizations involved you will also be protecting yourself from any kind of attacks against you personally.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Honestly, it's not my style to be nasty to someone.. I will end this ASAP, just had a phone conversation with Mila's teacher, she is totally onboard and grabbed the bully out of class to speak to her. I'm seeing the principal at 3pm


Good for you. Be determined but don't lose your temper. People who are calm but forceful are much scarier then someone who goes in, loses their temper, and start ranting and raving. You might want to drop a hint about a possible lawsuit during the conversation, even if you have absolutely no intention of doing so. Motivate the Principal to make sure you are satisfied.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Hopefully Canadian schools are less liberal minded than our schools. Our second daughter was accused of being a gang leader when she was in fourth grade. Our daughter had been followed around by another girl in her class who threatened her with scissors and other nice things. We were of the opinion that daughter and girl would work it out (we encouraged ours to punch the little bitch). The other girls mother got involved and then the school social worker. The girls were supposed to tell an staff member whenever something happened, however we taught our daughter to take care of those type issues herself (she is not a tattle tale). Eventually OUR daughter had to change classrooms and was basically punished for not being a tattletale.
We did make it clear that if the commie social worker ever went near our daughter or spoke to her - there would be hell to pay.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

If no one sees it - it didn't happen. This goes for bullying or necessary justice. Maybe you should confront this little POS alone when no one is around? Check out the movie - This is 40. I love what the Mom says to the bully in that movie.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Honestly, it's not my style to be nasty to someone"

No, I am naturally resistant to that poison. I have only ever been in straight on confrontations because I always felt "guilt of advantage" about tactics and shame of discovery because I'm mad how un-right they are and getting them back-alley.

(Not to be confused with attackers, war, invasion or other direct bear stuff. Males have no battle inhibitions naturally. Makes us feel like we accomplished something.)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Waiting for 3 pm…

Thanks for all the moral support, everyone.

If I was back home, this problem would be a non-issue very quickly (Kozak smack down) but here, I need to use my brain in a calm and civilized manner.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

If you have to, play the "is this child discriminating against mine" card.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> If you have to, play the "is this child discriminating against mine" card.


Thanks and I know you mean well&#8230; but I would never ever use that, I have pride, would never humiliate myself or my kid in this manner.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks and I know you mean well&#8230; but I would never ever use that, I have pride, would never humiliate myself or my kid in this manner.


There are plenty of us who feel exactly the same way and have to think they don't understand the insult.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sotladies post was awesome. Good luck TG, hope it works out.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Take it to the school and the district the school is in.I don't know how PC the Toronto area schools are but,nowadays this thing is not tolerated most places in the US.after the discussion,please tell Mila to be aware of her surroundings in and about the school because of possible repercussions.and if she is bothered by the kid to protect herself.good luck to you both.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

We had a similar problem when our daughter was growing up. The boy/bully across the street was hitting her when no one was watching and when I complained about it all they said was " well boys will be boys". After him hitting her in front of his father and I and all his father said was " damn I bet that hurt" she and I had a talk. Both kids were about 11 or 12 at this time. I told my daughter that I did not want to hear about him picking on her anymore and if she was not going to stand up for herself that no one else would either. You have the training us it (karate). About 3 weeks later at a neighborhood cookout all of the kids were playing, all of the adults were indulging in a few beverages and WHAP. Conversation paused because everyone knew a punch had been thrown, but 1/2/second later there came the sound of multiple strikes and it got real quiet. Here comes the bully kid around the side of the house screaming his head off, xxxxx hit me, xxxxx hit me. Blood was streaming out of his nose and it looked like he was going to have a nice shiner. His mother immediately started after my daughter only to be stopped be me. Hey you said it first well "Girls will be girls". Every time your kid hits mine this is what is going to happen. Never saw him hit another kid again.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, that was easy..

The bully's parents were called to pick up their kid at the principal's office, apparently other parents complained too. This girl is now on probation and will be partnered with a student or a volunteer from one of the senior classes during recess for a couple of weeks at least. One more strike and she'll be expelled.

Her parents gave me major stink eye and guess what the mom said? She dared to say that the principal is discriminating against her daughter in favor of immigrants. Ooooooohhh.. I kept my mouth shut, thankfully. 

Another thing I found out is that they are on financial assistance (the mom complained in a loud voice) and don't get enough to live on, she doesn't feel that the treatment of her daughter was fair and considerate enough because they are in a diminished financial situation.

I have never heard anything more stupid in my life... Either way, my kid will be fine.

Thanks for the moral support, guys, I'm still on my best behavior and successfully avoided going all Kozak on someone


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

just mike said:


> We had a similar problem when our daughter was growing up. The boy/bully across the street was hitting her when no one was watching and when I complained about it all they said was " well boys will be boys". After him hitting her in front of his father and I and all his father said was " damn I bet that hurt" she and I had a talk. Both kids were about 11 or 12 at this time. I told my daughter that I did not want to hear about him picking on her anymore and if she was not going to stand up for herself that no one else would either. You have the training us it (karate). About 3 weeks later at a neighborhood cookout all of the kids were playing, all of the adults were indulging in a few beverages and WHAP. Conversation paused because everyone knew a punch had been thrown, but 1/2/second later there came the sound of multiple strikes and it got real quiet. Here comes the bully kid around the side of the house screaming his head off, xxxxx hit me, xxxxx hit me. Blood was streaming out of his nose and it looked like he was going to have a nice shiner. His mother immediately started after my daughter only to be stopped be me. Hey you said it first well "Girls will be girls". Every time your kid hits mine this is what is going to happen. Never saw him hit another kid again.


I love that


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

That will be 3.00 US, I'll take a check


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I heard Canadians spontaneously combust all the time. I think it is something about the poutine mixed with the back bacon residue in their stomaches... One minute they are fine and happy and the next poof... Just sayin'

(Try not to get any of the burning Canadian fat on you. I hear it is hell to remove the stain.)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love Canadians


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Canadians


I do too. They are really good with a white cream sauce.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking Favre beans


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Job well done TG. A bully gets her just deserts. Staying involved and not turning a blind eye to it or pretending it will just go away is honorable. Many will laud you for this and then turn round and do the opposite themselves with regards to extreme activities, government actions, etc.

The issue is always the same in my view...You see something that is contra to your view of right and wrong....you act in a manner to correct it...until it is corrected.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Well, that was easy..
> 
> The bully's parents were called to pick up their kid at the principal's office, apparently other parents complained too. This girl is now on probation and will be partnered with a student or a volunteer from one of the senior classes during recess for a couple of weeks at least. One more strike and she'll be expelled.
> 
> ...


Unless the dumb bitch's name is two bears or squatting otter or some shit like that she is an immigrant to North America too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I would do this to my friends every winter.

I would place a couple dink perch under their truck seats,when spring rolled around the fish became very noticeable.

Then "Grumpy Old Men" came out and used my idea.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

how come no one is on the bullies side hard being a bully these days I think they need a support group. Kinda like white history month ow wait we dont have one.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im so glad this got buttoned up the way it did. parents not parenting. obviously. they aren't out working doing what it takes to raise an honest, hardworking grateful family.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have no real answers. Poor things both of 'em seems to me. Just that it's over for the one and the other so far to go.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

James m said:


> Well that's what they make pepper spray for.... best $9.99 I even spent.


Wow, pepper spray is expensive up your way! You guys must use a lot of it, hey?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know the proudest I ever was of my son was one day I'm looking at the window as he was getting off the bus and this bigger black kid who I had been told was bullying my son, got off behind him...I watched him push my kid in the back. Then my little son turned around and knocked him on his ass. Then he started kicking the shit out of him and the bigger black kids was screaming and crying. I walked out...slowly and finally told him.."Ok, I think you can stop now." My little son looked up at me, then back down at him, and kicked him once more right in the mouth, then walked away. I laughed out loud then quickly stifled it. I took him to CHuckie Cheese and bought him the video Game of his choice as punishment.

Sometimes having Boys makes dealing with bullies easier. They always want to impress their Dad's. So simply implying that a good ass whoopin of that bully is what I think he deserves, goes a long way in encouraging appropriate anti-bully actions.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> I heard Canadians spontaneously combust all the time. I think it is something about the poutine mixed with the back bacon residue in their stomaches... One minute they are fine and happy and the next poof... Just sayin'
> 
> (Try not to get any of the burning Canadian fat on you. I hear it is hell to remove the stain.)


That's because you left out the BEER! The beer has some alcohol but also hops and water and such that puts out the flame.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In my mind, I scream "punch her in the throat, just do it, you know you can!!" but I have to respect my older daughter's feelings..

My younger daughter is a lot like me, she's only 6 but has the crazy charisma that wordlessly tells assholes to stay away.. she nicely made a stupid kid in her class to apologize to her friend for being mean.. I'm not worried about her at all.

I can't wait until they're 12 and are eligible to enter Army cadets, lots of great lessons, experiences, building character, confidence, respect... I took them both on a tour of our local regiment and they were very excited.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Every now and then I wonder how long it will be before the human race grows up. Then I realize how unlikely that is and I go back to watching tv. In any case, it won't be until _after_ we get rid of bullies. I'm still trying to figure out how to do that without simply lining 'em all up ad shooting 'em. Sad to say I'm not having much luck. My strategy has always been to outlive them. It's worked fine so far...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Every now and then I wonder how long it will be before the human race grows up. Then I realize how unlikely that is and I go back to watching tv. In any case, it won't be until _after_ we get rid of bullies. I'm still trying to figure out how to do that without simply lining 'em all up ad shooting 'em. Sad to say I'm not having much luck. My strategy has always been to outlive them. It's worked fine so far...


Bullies are created by their parents, in my opinion, they start out as innocent children eager for direction and loving discipline, then it all goes downhill.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Bullies are created by their parents, in my opinion, they start out as innocent children eager for direction and loving discipline, then it all goes downhill.


Maybe but even, so bullies are not bad. Playground bullies teach our kids not to be pussies. And regardless of how we in the west teach our kids, the world is always going to have assholes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

(Starts counting his ammo collection...)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Maybe but even, so bullies are not bad. Playground bullies teach our kids not to be pussies. And regardless of how we in the west teach our kids, the world is always going to have assholes.


Oh shit I had forgotten this scene. LMAO


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Maybe but even, so bullies are not bad. Playground bullies teach our kids not to be pussies. And regardless of how we in the west teach our kids, the world is always going to have assholes.


I love to start my day with a tender life lesson. Thanks Inor.


----------

